# davidfitness's ped for hs pup



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=331773

this is the best I could do with the dogs you gave me. If you have a more complete pedigree I might be able to fill it in more. Sorry it took so long!! It took me over an hour to put it together and research the dogs, that will be 59.99 please! :rofl: JK


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [331765] :: BERNIE MAC DADDY
> 
> this is the best I could do with the dogs you gave me. If you have a more complete pedigree I might be able to fill it in more. Sorry it took so long!! It took me over an hour to put it together and research the dogs, that will be 59.99 please! :rofl: JK


Thank you so much for your help, hard work and taking the time to do this for me. It really means a lot for me, if you ever need anything my family and I are here for you =) Specially if you ever come down Jersey for any shows or competitions =) thank you thank you :clap::woof:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

if you send me pictures of the dogs you have I will post them for you also pm me the copy again of the ped and I will fix it for you


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Alright this is the correct ped
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [331773] :: BERNIE MAC DADDY


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Alright this is the correct ped
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [331773] :: BERNIE MAC DADDY


THANK YOU :roll::roll::roll::hug:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I am sooooo sleepy I will try and work on your pictures tomorrow.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I am sooooo sleepy I will try and work on your pictures tomorrow.


No problem take your time I am in no rush, again thank you for the help:roll:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I actually found the ped for PR" MAXIMUM'S AFTERMATH BONES

Pedigree: Same Gang's Kira


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

ok I fixed it for aftermath bones if you find anymore of the dogs I do not have the peds for I will fix it for


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

ok I updated all the pictures I could, If I did not make the ped for the dog I could not post the picture. If you see it was created by me and you sent me the picture let me know which dog and I will fix it. I might have missed one.


----------

